# Best way to keep wireless network secure



## pjohnston440 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hey all,

I have a client with a small network at his retail business (1 file server/Windows 2012 & 10 client Windows 7 machines). He also has internet service but the internet is not connected to the network because he wanted NO chance that someone could hack into his network. I don't know if he is using a router from his ISP or bought his own. He will have an online store soon and needs a way to get an order file from the web server to his business network. Once the file is on his business network, we will create a process to consume the file and enter the orders into his system.

My question is: what are the safest ways to connect to the internet to keep his network safe? Firewall, vpn, etc?

Thank you,
Pete J.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

"needs a way to get an order file from the web server to his business network"

Usually this is a database to database operation. As in the web server app's database sends the order data directly to the business database when then implements the order.

This means the internet needs to be connected to the business network via a firewall. You would only open/forward the ports needed by the database communication. We call this opening pinholes in the firewall.

Big question is is there a common data format the two databases can talk in for the transfer of the orders?

If you were thinking of doing this manually I can tell you that will be very short in time duration due to timeliness of orders and human error in the translation.


----------

